# Laptop gesucht



## elbey (6. Dezember 2017)

Hi ich wollte mir eigentlich Assassins Creed zulegen aber mein alter Rechner bekommt das nicht mehr hin, High End kann ich mir vermutlich nicht leisten, wichtiger wäre mir auch das der Laptop unter Volllast nicht so viel Krach macht, auch liest man viel das das Spiel wohl spezielle Voraussetzungen braucht weil der Kopierschutz schon die Leistung belegt, von daher auch die Frage ob man das Spiel lieber mit normalem Tower spielen soll?

Mehr als 1500Euro wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben, bin für jeden Tipp dankbar habe heute mal nach Laptops gesucht bin aber nicht durchgestiegen welcher da nun besser sein soll, denke 16GB RAM und 250GB SSD ist ja schon fast Standart, aber reicht das auch der Laptop sollte wenns geht wenigstens 3 Jahre laufen und dann auch noch bei Neuerscheinungen wenigstens die Mindestvoraussetzungen erfüllen.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Dezember 2017)

Also, brauchst du denn unbedingt einen Laptop? Du bekommst nämlich einen PC, der so gut wie der beste aktuelle 1500€-Laptop ist, für ca 900€, und nen Monitor usw. hast du ja schon, oder? Als Laptop bekommst du zwischen 1400 und 1500€ als Grafikkarte eine Nvidia GTX 1070, aber die mobile Version, die nicht ganz so schnell wie die für normale PCs ist. Einen Desktop-PC mit einer ordentlichen CPU und einer Desktop-GTX 1070 sowie 240GB und ner normalen Festplatte dazu kannst Du Dir für ca 1000€ zusammenstellen.  

Was hast du denn derzeit für Hardware im PC?


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2017)

wie wärs mit ner ps4 pro oder xbox one x?
die kosten 'nen bruchteil und du hast noch ne menge geld über für nen (sehr) guten laptop.


----------



## elbey (7. Dezember 2017)

PC ist schon im Schrott, war schon 7 Jahre alt, der Monitor müßte ggf auch bei neu werden ist nur 21 Zoll und max 1600*900, der Laptop den ich noch hab hat nur nen Grafikchip da gehen nur alte Spiele. Und ob's unbedingt nen Laptop sein muß kann ich nicht wirklich beantworten, nen Laptop kann man besser mit in Urlaub nehmen als nen Tower.


----------



## elbey (7. Dezember 2017)

Bei ner Konsole bräuchte ich noch nen Fernseher dazu.


----------



## Bonkic (7. Dezember 2017)

elbey schrieb:


> Bei ner Konsole bräuchte ich noch nen Fernseher dazu.



auch die kannst du an jeden (halbwegs modernen) monitor hängen.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2017)

elbey schrieb:


> PC ist schon im Schrott, war schon 7 Jahre alt, der Monitor müßte ggf auch bei neu werden ist nur 21 Zoll und max 1600*900, der Laptop den ich noch hab hat nur nen Grafikchip da gehen nur alte Spiele. Und ob's unbedingt nen Laptop sein muß kann ich nicht wirklich beantworten, nen Laptop kann man besser mit in Urlaub nehmen als nen Tower.


 Dafür hast du halt weniger Leistung und kannst den nicht in 2-3 Jahren per neuer Grafikkarte wieder zum "Oberklasse-Gerät" machen. 

Ansonsten wäre der hier im Moment das beste bis 1500€: https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-strix-gl502vs-fy088t-90nb0dd1-m01260-a1505797.html?hloc=de  mit der GTX 1070 dürfte das neue Assassins Creed mit ca 60-70 FPS laufen.

Günstiger wäre der hier: https://geizhals.de/lenovo-legion-y720-15ikb-80vr002wge-a1578097.html?hloc=de der hat eine GTX 1060, da sind es dann eher 50-60 FPS.


----------



## elbey (7. Dezember 2017)

Naja der Anschluss würde zwar passen und vermutlich kann man auch an die Konsole Boxen anschließen aber ohne Full HD macht die Konsole wohl keinen Sinn und für unterwegs ist die auch  eher schlecht.


----------



## elbey (7. Dezember 2017)

Oje hab gar nicht drauf geachtet ob nen CD Laufwerk drin ist wobei man ja ohnehin das meiste runterladen kann, hm und 15 Zoll reicht das zum spielen? Wobei 17 Zoll ja nochmal 300 Euro mehr wären, aber danke für die Grafikkarten-Empfehlungen das schränkt die Suche schon ganz gut ein.


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2017)

elbey schrieb:


> Oje hab gar nicht drauf geachtet ob nen CD Laufwerk drin ist wobei man ja ohnehin das meiste runterladen kann, hm und 15 Zoll reicht das zum spielen? Wobei 17 Zoll ja nochmal 300 Euro mehr wären, aber danke für die Grafikkarten-Empfehlungen das schränkt die Suche schon ganz gut ein.


  Bei 17 Zoll wäre der hier für 1500€ drin: 

https://geizhals.de/asus-rog-strix-gl702vs-ba101-90nb0dz1-m02580-a1694460.html?hloc=de  der hat aber keine SSD. Mit SSD und 17 Zoll gibt es halt dann "nur" eine GTX 1060, aber dafür auch günstiger, zB https://geizhals.de/acer-predator-helios-300-nh-q29eg-009-a1619979.html?hloc=de


Und wegen CD/DVD: kaum ein Game braucht eine CD/DVD zum spielen, und falls du doch solche Games hast oder zumindest einen Teil des Games unbedingt von Disc installieren willst, kannst du auch für 20€ ein USB-Laufwerk besorgen, falls der Laptop kein CD/DVD-Laufwerk hat.


----------



## elbey (7. Dezember 2017)

was hälst du denn von dem hier?https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-7-a717-71g-70z6-nx-gpfeg-011-a1688519.html
weiß nicht wie wichtig der RAM ist wenn die Grafikkarte keine 1070 ist?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Dezember 2017)

elbey schrieb:


> was hälst du denn von dem hier?https://geizhals.de/acer-aspire-7-a717-71g-70z6-nx-gpfeg-011-a1688519.html
> weiß nicht wie wichtig der RAM ist wenn die Grafikkarte keine 1070 ist?


  Der wäre auch gut, hat sogar eine etwas bessere CPU und mehr RAM als der Acer Predator, den ich nannte. Aber vlt. ist die Restqualität dafür nen Tick schwächer, keine Ahnung. Leistungsmäßig wäre der aber besser als der Predator, falls die Karte gleich getaktet ist. Denn je nach Kühlung kann es sein, dass die GTX 1060 in dem einen Notebook auch mal 10% langsamer als in dem anderen ist.


----------



## elbey (8. Dezember 2017)

Danke für deine Hilfe habe jetzt den Acer Aspire bestellt.


----------



## Honigpumpe (8. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der wäre auch gut, hat sogar eine etwas bessere CPU und mehr RAM als der Acer Predator, den ich nannte. Aber vlt. ist die Restqualität dafür nen Tick schwächer, keine Ahnung. Leistungsmäßig wäre der aber besser als der Predator, falls die Karte gleich getaktet ist. Denn je nach Kühlung kann es sein, dass die GTX 1060 in dem einen Notebook auch mal 10% langsamer als in dem anderen ist.



Was hältst Du denn generell von Acer? Meine Erfahrungen waren nicht eben die besten. Nachdem mir das zweite Notebook von denen in kürzester Zeit kaputtgegangen ist (Totalausfall des Displays), kamen mir doch ernste Zweifel. Ich will aber elbey nicht entmutigen. Jeder hat irgendwann mal solche Geschichten zu erzählen, und vielleicht hatte ich nur einfach mal Pech. 

Ich war übrigens neulich im "Soo muß Technik!"-Markt. Da hatten die ein Predator für 8 Kilo-Euronen. Übelst häßlich, das Ding. Sieht aus wie ein Tarnkappenbomber. Ich glaube, ein tragbares Gerät mit Wasserkühlung. Das ideale Teil für Sheldon Cooper.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Ich war übrigens neulich im "Soo muß Technik!"-Markt. Da hatten die ein Predator für 8 Kilo-Euronen. Übelst häßlich, das Ding. Sieht aus wie ein Tarnkappenbomber. Ich glaube, ein tragbares Gerät mit Wasserkühlung. Das ideale Teil für Sheldon Cooper.



die meiste speziell auf gamer zugeschnittene hardware sieht imo einfach nur peinlich und billig aus.
das fängt schon bei alienware und dem furchtbaren logo an.


----------



## Honigpumpe (8. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die meiste speziell auf gamer zugeschnittene hardware sieht imo einfach nur peinlich und billig aus.
> das fängt schon bei alienware und dem furchtbaren logo an.



Dann hatten se da auch noch eine Ansammlung von Gamer-Sesseln. Wie furchtbar! Ich bin nun selbst nicht der stilsicherste Innenarchitekt, aber ein bißchen Geschmack werde ich wohl noch haben. Die Dinger sehen im Verkaufsraum schon zum Fürchten aus -- wer zum Henker stellt sich sowas freiwillig in die Bude?! Also, Frauenherzen gewinnt man damit nicht, soviel steht mal fest.


----------



## Spiritogre (8. Dezember 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Was hältst Du denn generell von Acer? Meine Erfahrungen waren nicht eben die besten. Nachdem mir das zweite Notebook von denen in kürzester Zeit kaputtgegangen ist (Totalausfall des Displays), kamen mir doch ernste Zweifel. Ich will aber elbey nicht entmutigen. Jeder hat irgendwann mal solche Geschichten zu erzählen, und vielleicht hatte ich nur einfach mal Pech.


Die ersten Acer Notebooks galten wohl zurecht als nicht sonderlich prickelnd. Dann haben sie vor knapp sieben, acht Jahren angefangen zweigleisig zu fahren, billige Konsumentennotebooks und sehr, sehr gute, hochwertige Businessnotebooks, die sich dann aber preislich nicht mehr von der Konkurrenz unterschieden. 
Hatte mal eines hier, das war wirklich super, sehr leicht, gutes Magnesiumgehäuse (also kein Plastik) und extrem lange Akkulaufzeit von mind. 8 Stunden. Nur zocken konnte man damit natürlich nicht.

Inzwischen gibt es diese Zweigleisigkeit aber wohl auch nicht mehr, deren Notebooks sind ein wenig im Preis gestiegen (wie alle) aber immer noch günstiger als die meisten anderen aber dafür sollen sie qualitativ durchaus voll in Ordnung sein.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Dezember 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> die meiste speziell auf gamer zugeschnittene hardware sieht imo einfach nur peinlich und billig aus.
> das fängt schon bei alienware und dem furchtbaren logo an.


 Alienware ist Dell und nicht Acer      aber meintest du allgemein?


@Notebooks von Acer: die sind wie alle anderen auch: es gibt gute, es gibt schwächere. Also, von der Qualität her. Acer hat halt enorm viel Auswahl und oft ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Es gab mal eine Phase, wo die scheinbar häufiger als andere Firmen Probleme hatten - es kann aber auch an einer Wahrnehmungsverzerrung liegen, denn weil Acer stts sehr günstig war, kann es sein, dass halt viele Acer gekauft haben - und dann hat man selbst bei einer identischen Ausfallquote wie Asus, HP, Sony usw. einfach nur viel mehr Fälle, über die man dann in Foren liest...   soweit ich es weiß sind die Firmen aber seit vielen Jahren alle sehr ähnlich, was den Einsteiger- und Mainstream-Markt angeht. Wenn die gleiche Leistung für zB 700€ zu haben und bei einem anderen Hersteller 900€ kostet, würde ich halt damit rechnen, dass es ein wenig "billiger" wirkt. Aber dass die systematisch schnell kaputtgehen und häufiger als bei anderen Firmen, das wird nicht der Fall sein, das wäre ja rein durch die Gewährleistung, die man als Kunde hat, für den Shop und somit auch für den Hersteller dann geschäftsschädigend.


----------



## sQuIrReL (29. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Leute, ich bins !  :>

Ich bräuchte mal euer Fachwissen und zwar, möchte ich mir im nächsten Frühjahr einen neuen Notebook mit 17 Zoll kaufen, womit ich meine Fotos in Photoshop bearbeiten kann. Ich weiss nur, dass er mindesten 16 GB RAM haben und der Prozessor aus Intel® Core™ i7 sein muss, aber das wars auch schon. ^^   
Da ich darauf nicht Zocken möchte, kommt es da nicht so besonders viel auf die Grafikkarte an oder? Jedenfalls soll er trotzdem gut genug sein um meine Fotos und evtl. Videos bearbeiten zu können. ^^  ( Wichtig wäre Photohop) 

Preislich gesehen möchte ich so maximal 1500 +/- augeben. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2017)

sQuIrReL schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, ich bins !  :>
> 
> Ich bräuchte mal euer Fachwissen und zwar, möchte ich mir im nächsten Frühjahr einen neuen Notebook mit 17 Zoll kaufen, womit ich meine Fotos in Photoshop bearbeiten kann. Ich weiss nur, dass er mindesten 16 GB RAM haben und der Prozessor aus Intel® Core™ i7 sein muss, aber das wars auch schon. ^^
> Da ich darauf nicht Zocken möchte, kommt es da nicht so besonders viel auf die Grafikkarte an oder? Jedenfalls soll er trotzdem gut genug sein um meine Fotos und evtl. Videos bearbeiten zu können. ^^  ( Wichtig wäre Photohop)
> ...


also, wenn ich da mal schaue: 17 Zoll, SSD mind 240GB, IPS-Display und Core i7 mit mind acht Threads (bei Notebook-CPUs haben viele i7 nur vier Threads! ), dann wäre der hier einer der günstigsten: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+7+a717+71g+76ez?nbb=45c48c  das hat halt "auch" ne ordentliche Grafikkarte. Genau wie zb das hier https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/omen+by+hp+17+an040ng?nbb=45c48c

Mehr ein "Office"-Gerät wäre vlt das hier https://www.cyberport.de/form/?DEEP=1C23-AD6&APID=359&STOREID=2 das hat nur eine Nvidia 930m, VIELLEICHT ist der Rest dann "besser" als beim Acer...  zumindest hat der bei der SSD schon mal die doppelte Größe. Aber die CPU hat wiederum nen rel geringen Takt, ist eher zum Stromsparen ausgelegt.


----------



## sQuIrReL (29. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> also, wenn ich da mal schaue: 17 Zoll, SSD mind 240GB, IPS-Display und Core i7 mit mind acht Threads (bei Notebook-CPUs haben viele i7 nur vier Threads! ), dann wäre der hier einer der günstigsten: https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+7+a717+71g+76ez?nbb=45c48c  das hat halt "auch" ne ordentliche Grafikkarte. Genau wie zb das hier https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/omen+by+hp+17+an040ng?nbb=45c48c




Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort.  

Das Omen gefällt mir von Design her richtig gut. Ich werde es mir mal merken.  
Sehe ich es richtig, dass er bei 1 Kapazität  nur 256 GB hat?  Bisschen wenig für meinen Geschmack, aber das lässt sich ja leicht umrüsten. Ich glaube, es wird eher bei Multimade Notebook bleiben.


----------



## sQuIrReL (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe auf der Seite von Saturn einen Notebook gefunden, was ich nicht schlecht finde, aber der wurde auf Notebookcheck so schlecht bewertet. http://www.notebookcheck.com/MSI-GP72-7RE-Leopard-Pro.219298.0.html
Wie findet ihr solche Bewertungen?

Edit: 

Ups, noch den Link von Saturn vergessen ^^

MSI GP72 7REX-438DE Leopard Pro Notebook kaufen | SATURN


----------



## Herbboy (30. Dezember 2017)

Also, bei notebookcheck kommt die "Wertung" ja wegen EINES externen Tests, und da muss man mal genau schauen, warum die "nur" 60% gegeben haben. Vlt. waren die Vergleichsmodelle in der Preisklasse einfach besser für DEREN Wünsche, zB falls es um Gaming geht, könnte für 1500€ eben auch schon eine GTX 1060 drin sein und nicht nur eine GTX 1050.

Außerdem ist das bei Saturn eine Variante, die nicht exakt die aus dem Test sein muss. Bei Notebooks hast du oft eine Modellreihe wie zB GP72 7RE, aber dann nochmal 10-15 versch. "Unter"Modelle im Laufe der Zeit... 


Wegen der SSD: im Modell bei Saturn ist ne 128GB SSD und eine 1000GB Festplatte drin.


----------



## sQuIrReL (5. Januar 2018)

Sooo.....

Mal eine Frage und zwar, wofür ist ein "Grafikspeicher dediziert" da? Ich habe jetzt 2 Angebote gefunden, wo es bei den einen mehr Speicherplatz, aber dafür Grafikspeicher dediziert: 2 hat und das andere genau andersrum.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2018)

sQuIrReL schrieb:


> Sooo.....
> 
> Mal eine Frage und zwar, wofür ist ein "Grafikspeicher dediziert" da? Ich habe jetzt 2 Angebote gefunden, wo es bei den einen mehr Speicherplatz, aber dafür Grafikspeicher dediziert: 2 hat und das andere genau andersrum.


  dediziert heißt, dass die Grafikkarte ihren eigenen Speicher hat. Ansonsten nutzt die Karte den normalen Speicher je nach Bedarf. Allerdings kommt es oft vor, dass bei den Daten nur nicht extra "dediziert" dabeisteht, obwohl die Karte sehr wohl ihren eigenen Speicher hat.


----------



## sQuIrReL (5. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> dediziert heißt, dass die Grafikkarte ihren eigenen Speicher hat. Ansonsten nutzt die Karte den normalen Speicher je nach Bedarf. Allerdings kommt es oft vor, dass bei den Daten nur nicht extra "dediziert" dabeisteht, obwohl die Karte sehr wohl ihren eigenen Speicher hat.



Also kann ich beruhigt den dediziert 2 nehmen.

Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich den Speicherplatz gar nicht austauschen darf, solange ich da 2 Jahre Garantie drauf habe oder?  Da sind so kleine Details unterschiede, die den Preis übels ausmachen. :o 

Bin am überlegen, ob ich den von Mediamarkt nehme, weil auf bunte Tastatur kann ich verzichten. 

MSI GP72 7RD-047DE Leopard Gaming-Notebook 17.3 Zoll - MediaMarkt

Das von Saturn wäre halt dies, was ich schon hier weiter oben verlinkt habe.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2018)

sQuIrReL schrieb:


> Also kann ich beruhigt den dediziert 2 nehmen.
> 
> Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass ich den Speicherplatz gar nicht austauschen darf, solange ich da 2 Jahre Garantie drauf habe oder?  Da sind so kleine Details unterschiede, die den Preis übels ausmachen. :o


 klar darfst du das. Es ist nur so, dass du UNTER UMSTÄNDEN Probleme bekommst, wenn du was reklamierst und es mit dem Tausch zusammenhängen könnte. Du müsstest vor allem dann, wenn es "Fehler" beim Arbeiten gibt, theoretisch die originale HDD wieder einbauen. Wenn Du wiederum so was wie zB Display-Fehler hast, dann spielt die HDD keine Rolle. 

Bin am überlegen, ob ich den von Mediamarkt nehme, weil auf bunte Tastatur kann ich verzichten. 

MSI GP72 7RD-047DE Leopard Gaming-Notebook 17.3 Zoll - MediaMarkt  [/QUOTE] das ist jetzt aber ganz schon teuer dafür, dass es nur ne 1050 NICHT-Ti hat... an sich ist für den Preis schon längst auch eine GTX 1060 drin. zB 256GB SSD und 1TB HDD mit ner GTX 1060 und 17 Zoll: 

https://www.cyberport.de/form/?DEEP=1C26-ADF&APID=359&STOREID=2

Das hat halt nur nen core i5, aber mit nem i7 gibt es auch zB https://www.alternate.de/GIGABYTE/Sabre-17W-DE022T-Notebook/html/product/1394707?campaign=Notebook/GIGABYTE/1394707

Oder Core i7, 256GB SSD + HDD und nee GTX 1050 Ti für 1300€: https://www.cyberport.de/form/?DEEP=1C17-1WR&APID=359&STOREID=2


----------



## sQuIrReL (7. Januar 2018)

Vielen Dank für deine ganze Hilfe. 

Jetzt habe ich mir mal was ganz anderes rausgesucht, was ich von Technische Daten her auch nicht schlecht finde.  
Ich habe auch gelesen, dass der Diplay ein Typ  "IPS" sein muss, da die Farbe auch viel klarer auf Bildschirm zu erkennen sind. ( Wäre für Photoshop zumindest ein Vorteil)

HYRICAN NOT01571 Gaming Notebook 17.3 Zoll - MediaMarkt

Das es natürlich kein Laufwerk hat, finde ich schon etwas doof, aber dafür gibt es auch ein externe Laufwerk für Zwanni  und außer zum Installieren, benutze ich bei meinen jetzigen auch nie.


----------



## Herbboy (8. Januar 2018)

sQuIrReL schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für deine ganze Hilfe.
> 
> Jetzt habe ich mir mal was ganz anderes rausgesucht, was ich von Technische Daten her auch nicht schlecht finde.
> Ich habe auch gelesen, dass der Diplay ein Typ  "IPS" sein muss, da die Farbe auch viel klarer auf Bildschirm zu erkennen sind. ( Wäre für Photoshop zumindest ein Vorteil)


 "muss" ganz sicher nicht, aber die "Farbtreue" ist da IN DER REGEL besser, auch der Kontrast, und du kannst auch bei einer Sitzposition eher "seitlich" kaum Farbänderungen, was aber ja an sich egal ist, da du ja eh "davor" sitzen wirst. Es kann aber auch passieren, wenn man Pech hat, dass ein "schwaches" IPS nicht wirklich besser ist als ein "gutes" TN. Aber wenn du viel mit Fotos machst, wäre IPS besser. 


Ansonsten sieht das Notebook aber gut aus.


----------



## sQuIrReL (10. Januar 2018)

So, ich habe mich nun entschieden und mir den "HYRICAN Gaming Notebook 17.3 Zoll" bestellt. Blöd ist nur, dass ich jetzt trotzdem 5 Wochen auf die Lieferung warten muss.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2018)

sQuIrReL schrieb:


> So, ich habe mich nun entschieden und mir den "HYRICAN Gaming Notebook 17.3 Zoll" bestellt. Blöd ist nur, dass ich jetzt trotzdem 5 Wochen auf die Lieferung warten muss.


 möglicherweise eine Neuheit - nicht, dass in 4 Wochen noch andere, aber günstigere Laptops da sind    schreib dann mal, wie das Teil so ist


----------



## Spiritogre (10. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> "muss" ganz sicher nicht, aber die "Farbtreue" ist da IN DER REGEL besser, auch der Kontrast, und du kannst auch bei einer Sitzposition eher "seitlich" kaum Farbänderungen, was aber ja an sich egal ist, da du ja eh "davor" sitzen wirst. Es kann aber auch passieren, wenn man Pech hat, dass ein "schwaches" IPS nicht wirklich besser ist als ein "gutes" TN. Aber wenn du viel mit Fotos machst, wäre IPS besser.



Wobei man da bei Notebooks ohnehin unglaublich aufpassen muss, die meisten Notebook-Displays sind einfach Vollschrott, wo selbst der billigste 100 Euro Standalone Monitor schon merklich besser ist, ganz unabhängig vom Displaytyp. Erst bei höherpreisigen Laptops kann man da in der Regel einen wirklich Sprung feststellen.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wobei man da bei Notebooks ohnehin unglaublich aufpassen muss, die meisten Notebook-Displays sind einfach Vollschrott, wo selbst der billigste 100 Euro Standalone Monitor schon merklich besser ist, ganz unabhängig vom Displaytyp. Erst bei höherpreisigen Laptops kann man da in der Regel einen wirklich Sprung feststellen.


 ja klar: die Modelle, bei denen die gleiche Hardware im vergleich zu anderen mit gleicher Ausstattung am billigsten sind, sparen natürlich am ehesten beim Display, weil es sonst kaum was zu sparen gibt. Ob es einem dann trotzdem reicht, muss jeder selber entscheiden. Etliche Leute surfen mit "miesen" Displays und merken es nicht, weil sie einfach keinen Vergleich haben und die Farben ja nicht so falsch aussehen, dass aus Ferrari-Rot gleich Braun und aus Königsblau ein mittelgrau wird oder so


----------



## sQuIrReL (12. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> schreib dann mal, wie das Teil so ist




Ich hoffe, ich denke dadran, weil 4-5 Wochen kommt mir jetzt doch eine lange Zeit vor.  
Hätte aber woanders nicht schneller bekomen.


----------



## sQuIrReL (20. Januar 2018)

Kann jetzt doch länger dauern, als gedacht, weil die Lieferung auf einmal in 6 Wochen beträgt, wo es am Anfang 4-5 Wochen war.
 Ich habe aber jetzt so keine alternative für den Preis und Leistung gefunden und beim Hersteller steht auch nur Preisanfrage.... weiss nicht, ob ich solange warten kann. ^^


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2018)

sQuIrReL schrieb:


> Kann jetzt doch länger dauern, als gedacht, weil die Lieferung auf einmal in 6 Wochen beträgt, wo es am Anfang 4-5 Wochen war.
> Ich habe aber jetzt so keine alternative für den Preis und Leistung gefunden und beim Hersteller steht auch nur Preisanfrage.... weiss nicht, ob ich solange warten kann. ^^


 naja, du kannst ja 2-3 Wochen warten, ob die Lieferzeit bis dahin ok ist, und wenn nein, dann schaust Du, ob es Alternativen gibt.


----------



## sQuIrReL (20. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> naja, du kannst ja 2-3 Wochen warten, ob die Lieferzeit bis dahin ok ist, und wenn nein, dann schaust Du, ob es Alternativen gibt.



Ja, so werde ich das auch am besten machen. 
Ich habe trotzdem mal eine Email an die Hersteller geschickt und vielleicht können die mir im grob sagen, wann das Ding auf dem Markt kommt.


----------



## sQuIrReL (22. Januar 2018)

Habe den Hersteller gefragt und die sagen, dass die Lieferung  ca. 2 Wochen dauern würde, aber ich habe beschlossen jetzt doch solange zu warten. ( Wären immerhin 5 Wochen)
Was ich mir jetzt gerade Gedanken mache ist die Leistung vom Netzteil. 
Bei Ultra-Multimedia Notebook verbraucht der so zwischen 40-80 Watt, wären bei Gaming Notebook 120-180 Watt beträgt. 

Ich habe mich nochmal umgesehen und würde der Bord in schwarz geben, dann hätte ich den hier auch gerne genommen. 
http://www.mediamarkt.de/de/product/_asus-n705un-gc080t-2366267.html#produktbewertungen


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2018)

sQuIrReL schrieb:


> H
> Was ich mir jetzt gerade Gedanken mache ist die Leistung vom Netzteil.
> Bei Ultra-Multimedia Notebook verbraucht der so zwischen 40-80 Watt, wären bei Gaming Notebook 120-180 Watt beträgt.


 da ist doch immer ein passendes dabei, wieso machst Du Dir da sorgen?


----------



## sQuIrReL (22. Januar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> da ist doch immer ein passendes dabei, wieso machst Du Dir da sorgen?



Das da ein passendes dabei ist, weiß ich ja. Mir geht's jetzt nur darum, nicht dass er so viel am Strom frisst, als ein Multimedia Laptop. Aufgefallen ist mir das jetzt nur, weil ich nach einer alternative gesucht habe, aber ich werde bei den teuren doch bleiben.


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2018)

sQuIrReL schrieb:


> Das da ein passendes dabei ist, weiß ich ja. Mir geht's jetzt nur darum, nicht dass er so viel am Strom frisst, als ein Multimedia Laptop. Aufgefallen ist mir das jetzt nur, weil ich nach einer alternative gesucht habe, aber ich werde bei den teuren doch bleiben.


  Das ist ja klar, dass ein Notebook mit einer starken Grafikkarte und CPU mehr Strom verbraucht bei voller Last. Wenn du wiederum nur "Office"-Kram machst, wird es kein großer Unterschied sein. Wobei natürlich richtige "Ultrabooks" wiederum SEHR auf Stromsparen ausgelegt sind, da die auch eine sehr lange Akkulaufzeit versprechen. Dafür hast du dann da auch nur eine rel. schwache CPU, die aber für Surfen&Office reicht.


----------



## sQuIrReL (21. Februar 2018)

Sry, da ich mich jetzt schon so lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe. 

Ich habe Anfang Februar bei Mediamarkt doch storniert, da auf Saturn Seite "Lieferung Sofort"  stand. 
Nunja, was soll ich dazu sagen, ich bin mit der Verarbeitung und Leistung sehr zufrieden, aber das ist wohl bei jedem neuen Notebook so.  Worüber ich mir erst sorgen gemach habe ist, dass der Display zu mattig wäre, aber das ist hier in dem Fall nicht so.   
Es ist auch ein total anderes Blickgefühl, da der Display in Full HD anzeigt.


----------



## Herbboy (21. Februar 2018)

sQuIrReL schrieb:


> Sry, da ich mich jetzt schon so lange nicht mehr gemeldet habe.
> 
> Ich habe Anfang Februar bei Mediamarkt doch storniert, da auf Saturn Seite "Lieferung Sofort"  stand.
> Nunja, was soll ich dazu sagen, ich bin mit der Verarbeitung und Leistung sehr zufrieden, aber das ist wohl bei jedem neuen Notebook so.  Worüber ich mir erst sorgen gemach habe ist, dass der Display zu mattig wäre, aber das ist hier in dem Fall nicht so.
> Es ist auch ein total anderes Blickgefühl, da der Display in Full HD anzeigt.


 aber ansonsten isses das gleiche Modell? Manchmal unterscheiden die sich, aber nur in Details  

aber gut, dass es passt.


----------



## sQuIrReL (24. Februar 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> aber ansonsten isses das gleiche Modell? Manchmal unterscheiden die sich, aber nur in Details
> 
> aber gut, dass es passt.



Jep, es ist das selbe Modell.


----------

